# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  laparoskopija

## nephthys

ispričavam se svima kojima je pun kufer pisati o laparoskopijama. oke, do sada sam saznala kako se radi, šta se radi itd. sad me zanima- gdje je pametno otići? inače imam endometriozu, 3 cm na desnom jajniku, i to već dobrih desetak godina (da, imala sam vrlo sposobne doktore), što bi reklo od negdje 11 godina, a tek se moj treći ginekolog sjetio reagirati. prvi mi je rekao- ma nije ti to niš, to puno žena ima, to će ti samo nestat. drugi me izmasakrirao na stolu, pa tražio pare za ultrazvuk. sad se ovaj treći vratio sa specijalizacije, kad je vidio nalaze, počeo vikat i sl i prvi je bio koji mi je rekao dijagnozu i poslao me na pretrage. nakon ultrazvuka, s obzirom da već dugo imam cistu i da se ne smanjuje niti nakon 2 g yasmina, doktor rekao da moram na laparo jer mi je taj jajnik najvjerojatnije preminuo. isti savjet i od drugog doktora. e, sad, s obzirom da imam pune ruke posla s faksom, nema šanse da išta obavim prije 7.mj. pa me zanima- kolike su šanse da svi dobri doktori tad ne budu na godišnjem?
pošto mi baš nije najbolja solucija da ostanem trudna sad (kratka veza i faks), šta mislite, koliko vremena imam za manevriranje? još ću se posavjetovat i s doktorom oko toga, ali mi je nekako draže kad čujem iskustva žena koje su slično prošle.
a sama pomisao da možda neću moći imati djecu mi je gora od bilo kojeg horor filma.
pa, koga mi od doktora savjetujete, koju bolnicu? koliko će me dugo držati tamo? 
samo se nadam da se nije proširila, i da imam vremena prije trudnoće- da bar još malo sazrijem   :Razz:  
hvala unaprijed, i držim fige svima vama koje se trudite   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana31

Mislim da ti je najbolje da to sto prije rijesis,da ti poslije nebude zao kad ces htjeti imati djecu.A sto se tice doktora to nek ti odgovore cure koje su duze tu i koje imaju bolje informacije  :Smile:

----------


## nephthys

ma naravno da ću se to trudit što prije riješiti, al kad se moraju raditi kompromisi i kad ne želimo,  da sam znala ranije, već bi se to obavilo. a i dogovoreno je- ako laparo prođe loše, ili se nađu nova žarišta- idemo na   :Saint:  
btw, ivana, čestitam   :Wink:

----------


## Suncem.m.

nephthys - dobro nam došla  :D 
Meni se čini daće ti  na  "lokaciji: potez krevet- kompjuter- frižider"  teško neko preporučit dobroga doktora   :Laughing:  
Mislim da bi i sa lošim imali problema   :Grin:  .
Bilo bi zgodno kada bi napisala di živiš.(čitala sam par puta tvoj post, ali iako mi se oči već sklapaju - mislim da nisam vidila da negdi piše)
I da li ti opcija operacije  u nekoj privatnoj klinici dolazi u obzir?
Jer u bolnicama obično treba čekati koji mjesec a i ljeto je jako zafrkano po tom pitanju   :Wink:

----------


## nephthys

hvala na dobrodošlici, i...ajme, ispričavam se   :Embarassed:  
tražim inf, pa me ima posvuda, tak da više ne znam šta sam gdje napisala. zagreb je u pitanju   :Smile:  
tražila sam po privatnim klinikama, pa nigdje ne uspjeh ništa naći...a ionako ne mogu ama baš nikako to obavljat prije nego mi ispiti završe, a doktor je rekao da neće vikat na mene, ukoliko ne budem čekala do jeseni. znam da nije najzahvalnije, ali moram se snaći kako umijem.
pa ne bih htjela da završim kod doktora koji će od mene tražit kovertu ili pršut za donekle korektno ponašanje- da ne bude mrtvih   :Grin:

----------


## nephthys

hvala na dobrodošlici, i...ajme, ispričavam se   :Embarassed:  
tražim inf, pa me ima posvuda, tak da više ne znam šta sam gdje napisala. zagreb je u pitanju   :Smile:  
tražila sam po privatnim klinikama, pa nigdje ne uspjeh ništa naći...a ionako ne mogu ama baš nikako to obavljat prije nego mi ispiti završe, a doktor je rekao da neće vikat na mene, ukoliko ne budem čekala do jeseni. znam da nije najzahvalnije, ali moram se snaći kako umijem.
pa ne bih htjela da završim kod doktora koji će od mene tražit kovertu ili pršut za donekle korektno ponašanje- da ne bude mrtvih   :Grin:

----------


## Dodirko

Imam isti problem ali kod mene je pono kompliciranjie (endometrioza i na lijevom i na desnom jajniku i na debelom crijevu).
Mučim se sa time svime već godinama. 
Naručena sa u Petrovu za 31.05 (baš na rođendan   :Sad:   )

Ne bi te trebali dugo držati u bolnici. Ja sam došla u ponedjeljak, operacija je bila u utorak i u srijedu sam išla kući (prva operacija endometrioze prije 5 godina). Smještaj nije baš nešto ali da se izdržati.

Zbog tzv. duboke endometrioze sada moram doći 3 dana ranije  :? . stvarno neznam što će mi raditi ta tri dana... A možda i bolje da neznam.

Želim bebicu i izdržati ću sve da za nju/njega.

----------


## Suncem.m.

Mislim da ti je 7. mjesec svakako zafrkan, ali jedino rješenje je da se baciš u obilazak. Ja ti neznam preporučit di bi mogla ić, ali traži od svog ginekologa da te uputi. 
I definitivno moraš hitno krenuti u traganje za terminom jer se po bolnicama operacije ne zakazuju danas za sutra.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Suncem.m.

Dodirko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za 31.05   :Wink:

----------


## nephthys

hvala cure, kod gin sam naručena za uto, pa ću čut i njega. valjd ću se snać...

----------


## bubička

> hvala cure, kod gin sam naručena za uto, pa ću čut i njega. valjd ću se snać...


i...šta je bilo?
inače...ja sam bila 2 puta na lpsc. kod doc. Barišića u Petrovoj... Preporučila bih ti ga zbog njegove stručnosti iako mu onaj dio ophođenja s pacijentom nije jača strana

----------


## Dodirko

Bubička potpuno se slažem sa tobom  Barišić - Petrova.. 2X
Upravo sam se vratila sa laparaskopije. Još mi končići vire...  
Sestre nadoknade komunikaciju sa pacijentom. Predivne su.

----------


## bubička

> Bubička potpuno se slažem sa tobom  Barišić - Petrova.. 2X
> Upravo sam se vratila sa laparaskopije. Još mi končići vire...  
> Sestre nadoknade komunikaciju sa pacijentom. Predivne su.


a ti si znači "sretnica" kao i ja .... 2 puta lpsc.   :Sad:

----------


## bebomanka

I ja bi ti preporucila dr.Barisica-Petrova! Moja sogorica je kod njega operirana i sad ima malog   :Saint:  
Inace,ja imam slicnu situaciju tvojoj,ali zivim u Austriji i nije mi moguce doci do dr.Barisica na operaciju.Nakon 2xlapsc. lijevi i desni jajnik, sada imam opet u desnom ali nije velika, 21 mm. pa mi ne preporucuju opet operaciju jer se svakim ciscenjem jajnika ostecuje dobar dio njega a time i njegova funkcija.
Na zalost, mi se jos uvijek borimo da dodjemo do naseg   :Saint:  a napokon sam promijenila i ishranu o kojoj mozes procitati na :
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...dometrioza.asp

SRETNO!

----------


## bubička

> Na zalost, mi se jos uvijek borimo da dodjemo do naseg   a napokon sam promijenila i ishranu o kojoj mozes procitati na :
> http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...dometrioza.asp
> 
> SRETNO!


daj mi, molim te, reci kako si uspjela promijeniti prehrambene navike...
ja sam ovo za prehranu saznala već nakon prve operacije, ali jedino što sam uspjela je:
koristiti sojino mlijeko (u svim slučajevima, osim kad radim nescafe - a pijem ga 2x dnevno sa 2 prsta kravljeg mlijeka)
- koristiti smeđi šećer za kavu, te što više izbjegavati bijeli kruh
- imaš li neki savjet kako se odreći prehrambenih navika koja sam usvajala cijeli svoj život...i to drastično, jer kod endometrioze treba izbaciti većinu "normalnih" namirnica?  :Sad:   :?

----------


## Dodirko

Ja sam izbacila već godinu dana mliječne proizvode, crveno meso (možda pojedem 1-2X godišnje), uvela ne špricano povrće iz bakinog vrta + vitamini, Omega 3 masne kiseline...

Od užitaka ostalo mi je još slatko. Teško mi je baš toga se odreći.    :Mad:  

Iako sam bila na drugoj operaciji moram zaključiti da djelomična disciplina u prehrani + Omega 3 + propolis + vitamini ipak su učinili nešto dobro. Mjesecima me nije boljelo, krvarenja se smanjila a i cista sa 5 je pala na 3,5 cm i ipak mi je sačuvan jajnik.

U srijedu idem na VV da vidimo što i kako ćemo dalje.

----------


## mare979

evo i mene s istim problemom. Bila sam kod doktora, i rekao mi je da moram na laparaskopiju radi ciste na lijevom jajniku, veličina 4.5*3.5. Užasno me strah i totalne anestezije, i plina i da ću ostati bez jajnika. Inače se zdravo hranim, eventualno jednom mjesečno dopustim si izlete tipa pizza, hamburger .... Već 2 i po tjedna pijem glinu, i super mi je (osobito za celulit kojeg skroz očisti   :Wink:  ). No cista je još uvijek tu. Čula sam za neki koncentrat od papaje, danas sam ga naručila. Jedan prijatelj mi je rekao da je njegovoj mami očistio cistu s jajnika u roku mjesec dana i da doktor nije mogao vjerovat.  Pokušat ću, imam vjeru da će mi pomoći, a ako ne u bolnicu ....  :Mad:

----------


## AnneM

Evo još jedne ...
Ja sam jučer dok mi je liječnik radio folikulometriju za AIH saznala da imam endometriozu na lijevom jajniku 13mm i 14 mm
I to zamislite tek ju je uspio vidjeti na 3D UZV , na onom obićnom se ne vidi  :/ 
Ja sam htjela da mi to slijedeći ciklus očisti , jer sam ionako mislila ići na lpsc ako mi ne uspije ovaj AIH , no međutim ništa do 8/9 mjeseca jer ne možemo naštimati moj ciklus i njegov godišnji odmor ...
A budem se uhvatila čajeva i vitamina do 9 mjeseca pa možda se sama povuće od sebe ...
A LPSC se ne bojim , ionako ću spavati cijelo vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## bubička

> Evo još jedne ...
> A LPSC se ne bojim , ionako ću spavati cijelo vrijeme


pa lpsc nije strašna...malo je koma ono poslije operacije....ali i to brzo prođe

i cure... ne dajte se ni pod razno natjerat da vam za čišćenje prije operacije uvale ricinusovo ulje  :No:

----------


## bubička

> evo i mene s istim problemom. Bila sam kod doktora, i rekao mi je da moram na laparaskopiju radi ciste na lijevom jajniku, veličina 4.5*3.5. Užasno me strah i totalne anestezije, i plina i da ću ostati bez jajnika. Inače se zdravo hranim, eventualno jednom mjesečno dopustim si izlete tipa pizza, hamburger .... Već 2 i po tjedna pijem glinu, i super mi je (osobito za celulit kojeg skroz očisti   ). No cista je još uvijek tu. Čula sam za neki koncentrat od papaje, danas sam ga naručila. Jedan prijatelj mi je rekao da je njegovoj mami očistio cistu s jajnika u roku mjesec dana i da doktor nije mogao vjerovat.  Pokušat ću, imam vjeru da će mi pomoći, a ako ne u bolnicu ....


evo da te malo ohrabrim...ja sam imala ciste na oba jajnika...na desnom čak 9cm...završila 2 puta na lpsc....
i živa sam
oporavak od operacije ne traje dugo iako je prvih par dana ne baš ugodno, ali gle - ipak se radi o operaciji...ne može se ni očekivati da bude baš ugodno
ajd pliz daj ime tog proizvoda...

----------


## AnneM

> AnneM prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo još jedne ...
> A LPSC se ne bojim , ionako ću spavati cijelo vrijeme 
> 
> 
> pa lpsc nije strašna...malo je koma ono poslije operacije....ali i to brzo prođe
> 
> i cure... ne dajte se ni pod razno natjerat da vam za čišćenje prije operacije uvale ricinusovo ulje


Ja sam čula da daju neku "gorku sol" za čišćenje  :? 
I da baš nije ugodno , ali da se preživi   :Grin:  
A što je ricinusovo ulje tak gadno ...

----------


## bubička

> Ja sam čula da daju neku "gorku sol" za čišćenje  :? 
> I da baš nije ugodno , ali da se preživi   
> A što je ricinusovo ulje tak gadno ...


JE...gadno je...ja sam ga 1. put popila....čitavu godinu nakon toga mi se povraćalo i od samog mirisa jestivog ulja
a 2. put me spasila cura koja je bila sa mnom u sobi, koja se ispovraćala već nakon 1. gutljaja, pa su nam dali tabletice...

----------


## Suncem.m.

Što se tiče čišćenja, ja sam večer prije stavila 2 glicerinska ćepića.
Jednostavno, bezbolno,bez nelagode i došla sam čista ko suza na operaciju   :Wink:  .

Sretno cure sa laparaskopijom.
Ja vam mogu samo pozitivno o toj operacijici   :Grin:

----------


## Rene2

Evo još jedne  :Razz:  
Ukoliko u petak beta bude negativna, prekidam s utrićima, čekam M i dogovaram s dr. lpsc.
Budući moj doc ide na GO od 1.7. to bih trebala obaviti u drugoj polovici ovog mjeseca, ako me ne uspije ubaciti u raspored, sve se odgađa do daljnjega.
Čitam vaša iskustva i *Sunce*, tvoja ideja s češpićima mi se najviše sviđa.

----------


## Dodirko

Ja sam u Petrovoj dobila sirup. Mislim da se zove Xprep.  Nije loš. Onak kao slatki sirup. Možda se možete dogovoriti da donesete taj sirup sa sobom. Košta cca 100 kn u apoteci i uz puno vode koja se popije poslije stvarno nema grčeva.

----------


## niccoleta

*anneM* gdje si išla na 3D uzv?

----------


## AnneM

> *anneM* gdje si išla na 3D uzv?


S obićnom uputnicom za TV UZV , u KB Osijek

----------


## nephthys

bok cure, ispričavam se za zanemarivanje vlastitog topica   :Embarassed:  
naime, uhvatilo me svašta, imala sam nekih gadnih probavnih problema- 3-4 tjedna nisam mogla ništa stavit u sebe osim juhe od rajčice, peciva i jogurta, bez posjeta wc-u u stravičnim grčeima, a trbuh me bolio slijedeća 24 h. naravno, svi nalazi su bili u redu. trebala bih otići doktorici preksutra da vidimo šta sad. to je u međuvremenu prestalo, tak da je relativno oke, ovisno o tome što jedem. npr, hrana iz menze mi zagorča slijedeća 2 dana. 
kad sam bila kod dokt prvi put, nekako je sumnjivo reagirala kad sam joj rekla za endometriozu...hmh, jeste vi djevojke koje ju imate na debelom crijevu imale kakve probleme?
endom je malo na pauzi, očito, jer sam morala riješiti to s probavom prvo, a sad sam luda od ispita, uz to što mi je dijagnosticiran hpv, pa idem na premazivanja. sram me bilo! ljuta sam na samu sebe.
ipak će laparo morati ostati za jesen. uh!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
btw, doktora sam obasula pitanjima onaj put kad sam bila, i mislim da me mrzi. ako nije do tog došlo još dok sam ga gnavila u ordinaciji, onda svakako je kad je sestra ušla unutra dok je druga žena bila na stolu da bi ga pitala onu jedinu stvar koju sam trebala zapamtiti, a koju sam zaboravila...pocrvenila sam do ušiju, i skoro skočila pred nju kad je htjela uć. mogu si samo mislit kako će me dočekat slijedeći put   :Laughing:

----------


## bubička

> bok cure, ispričavam se za zanemarivanje vlastitog topica   
> naime, uhvatilo me svašta, imala sam nekih gadnih probavnih problema- 3-4 tjedna nisam mogla ništa stavit u sebe osim juhe od rajčice, peciva i jogurta, bez posjeta wc-u u stravičnim grčeima, a trbuh me bolio slijedeća 24 h.


HMH...ja sam znala imati problema u intervalima...ali nikad tako da nisam mogla jesti....uglavnom, to sam rješavala donat mg-om...
inače, moje mišljenje je stres+endometrioza=ubitačna kombinacija za probavni sustav

----------


## Dodirko

Hm da.... na žalost. Na neku hranu jednostavno reagiram grčevito. 
A i na neku kuhinju odnosno hranu koja se priprema u određenom restoranu. Već me kolege znaju upozoriti u koliko krenem sa njima na gablec. 
A moram izbjegavati npr.: prvi obrok nesmije biti kašasti (a rado bi pojela npr. čokolino), kompletan obrok (juha, meso, prilog, salata) vrlo često mi stvori jake grčeve a u 100% slučajeva imam velikih problema kada je negdje švedski stol.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pirica

evo meni je danas točno godina dana od lpsc, ja sam skidala cistu od 6 cm i sve sam dobro podnjela i već se dugo nadam malom   :Saint:

----------


## nephthys

sretno pirica   :Love:

----------


## gejsha

evo mene frisko s lapro+histero.   :Grin:  

jajovodi su cisti ko suza, policistične jajnike je sredio napravili dirling jajnika, maternicu zarezali na dva-tri mjesta krvarim i dalje ..za dalje smo se dogovorili da moram smrsaviti dok se dok. vrati s god. nastaviti s kontracepcijom i metarform.  :D  kako mi je bilo necu pisati da vas ne plasim   :Razz:

----------


## Dodirko

Gejsha... Drago mi je da si se vratila...  Znam da nije ugodno ali je prošlo...

----------


## nova trudnica

Bok cure,
Evo u petak sam se vratila s laparo (odstranjivanje ciste) pa me zanima pod pojmom mirovati-što se podrazumijeva?
Jel ja smijem sjediti ili moram samo ležati?
Naime ja se sjednem npr na kavu po cca 2 sata, pa onda malo ležim pa malo prošetam cca 2 minute....jel to ok?
Jel se možda treba samo ležati? :?

----------


## pujica

ma to ti je vise da se ne naprezes jako, da ne nosis tesko i slicno... u svakom slucaju je dobro setati, a sjedi onoliko koliko vidis da mozes, nemoj se forsirati ako ti ne pase

----------


## žanaPO

Slažem se s pujicom. Ja sam ležala ili sjedila kako mi je odgovaralo, samo nisam dizala ništa teško, jer su mi rekli da to nije dobro. Čuvaj se i želim ti što prije bebača.

----------


## nova trudnica

Hvala curke!
Iskreno se i nadam jednom bebaču vrlo, vrlo, vrlo brzo  :Grin:

----------


## nova trudnica

Evo nastavak sa zaključane teme "kada menga nakon laparo".....
*Dančica*, nemam ti nikakvu terapiju samo andol 100 kroz 3 tjedna......

*yasmina* tebi je isto laparo bila odrađena u prvom dijelu ciklusa kao i svima jel da? I ti si dakle isto dobila mengu odmah nakon laparo....

Pa možda sam ja fakat onda isto mengu dobila onda nakon tog 2. dana od operacije.....
Dobro da znam zbog računanja  :Grin:

----------


## pujica

meni je laparo bila na 9dc, a M je dosla uobicajeno na 30dc.. ono krvarenje nekoliko dana nakon operacije moj doc nije ni u kojem slucaju racunao kao M

----------


## nova trudnica

aha...znači i nemora to krvarenje biti menga...ok....


po pitanju nošenja teškog-4 kg laptop (da, nije najsuvremenija riječ tehnike) koji prenosim sa stola na krevet i obrnuto je nadam se ok?

I inače, probala sam pronaći koje su točno posljedice ako se neadekvatno miruje ili nosi teško, ali nigdje to ne mogu naći...jel zna netko? 
 :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

Ne smiješ mirovati nakon lpsc.
Moj anesteziolog je izričito zabranio mirovanje.

Treba se kretati (šetati, ne krečiti stan). To je zbog cirkulacije u venama (zato i dobiješ prije operacije elastični zavoj ili čarape, te injekcije Clexana u trbuh)

laptop i nije neki teret, neće ti ništa biti. 
Ja sam drugi dan nakon lpsc vozila auto i bilo sve o.k.

----------


## pujica

> To je zbog cirkulacije u venama (zato i dobiješ prije operacije elastični zavoj ili čarape, te injekcije Clexana u trbuh)


ja to nisam nista dobila, al to mozda ima veze s godinama   :Grin:  

u svakom slucaju slazem se da treba setati, a ne samo lezati, ali nikakve aktivnosti koje previse naprezu

----------


## nova trudnica

Ok, počet ću se malo više kretati...ma baš se puštam-uživam u odmoru od stresnog posla, gledam telku, spavam, surfam....ma-skoro pa bih svake godine na jedan takav zahvat   :Grin:  (šalim se)

Eh, da, ja se super osjećam i sve, ali imam bolove u Douglasovom prostoru....jel netko to imao ????.....manifestiraju se kao bol u međici, ali iznutra   :Embarassed:  (ako me kužite)

Najjače me boljelo 4-ti dan od operacije i onda se pomalo smanjuje, ali danas (8-i dan od operacije) i dalje osjetim taj prostor da boli...

Sad si ja naravno zamišljam da me to boli od krvarenja ili slobodne tekućine nakon operacije koja se tu nataložila i da će mi se napraviti priaslice na relaciji debelo crijevo-maternica...ima netko da je imao iste nuspojave operacije, a da je sve prošlo ok?

P.s. nemam endometriozu (ako je to bitan podatak)

----------


## yasmina

> *yasmina* tebi je isto laparo bila odrađena u prvom dijelu ciklusa kao i svima jel da? I ti si dakle isto dobila mengu odmah nakon laparo....


bila je odrađena krajem ciklusa, 2 dana prije očekivane menge jer je bilo hitno...srećom mi se ciklusi nisu poremetili...

----------


## blue angel

Nakon laparoskopije sam imala bolove u gornjem dijelu leđa i to kad bi me uhvatilo nisam se mogla ni pomaknuti.Srećom,trajalo je 5 dana i prošlo.Dobila sam objašnjenje da je to zaostali CO2 u plućima i treba mu vremena da izađe van.Inače je sve prošlo ok.

----------


## nova trudnica

Hello! 
Opet malo podižem ovaj topic jer imam pitanje- koliko vam je trajala menstruacija nakon laparo? Tj. je li bila duža nego inače?

Naime, ja sam napokon dobila prvu m. nakon laparo nakon 41 dan, ali nikako da stane....evo 6-ti dan, a nema naznake da bi se moglo skoro zaustaviti....
NIje meni neka frka zbog krvarenja nego više zbog toga što u ponedjeljak moram na 1. kontrolu nakon laparo pa ne znam hoće li mi uopće prestati do tada....

Kakva su vama iskustva-duža menga nakon laparo (i ako da koliko) ili normalna?

----------


## laky

meni je kasnila i trajala duže oko 8-9 dana

----------


## Reni76

meni je došla točno kako treba i trajala isto kako i inače, ali curi koja je bila sa mnom na laparo (još se čujemo) uranila je 6 dana

----------


## dundo

cure koje ste bila na laparo i histero molim vas da mi napišete koliko dugo je vama nakon op trbuh bio napuhan. Ja sam još uvijek ko balon. Bila sam se malo ispuhala i sada sam opet jako napuhana. Izgledam kao da sam loptu progutala. Ne znam da li je to još od toga ili... Operirana sam prije mjesec i pol. I u zadnje vrijeme me jače žigaju jajnici a jednog osjećam kao da je naotečen pa me pritišće cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## yasmina

draga dundo, s plinom više ne bi trebala imati problema s obzirom da 
je mjesec i pol od laparo..
jesi li bila na kontroli kod gina?
jajnici te mogu žigati u vrijeme ovulacije, trbuh napuhan u drugom dijelu ciklusa, prije m..
gin će ti najbolje razriješiti sve nedoumice...

----------


## yasmina

*dundo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je sve u redu!

----------


## dundo

bila sam na kontroli, prije 10 dana kada je otprilike bila i o pa i ja se nekako nadam da je trbuh napuhan pred M samo mi je nekako to dugo razdoblje trebam dobiti 15.06. prema mojoj računici a o bila malo prije vremena. Kada sam bila na kontroli dr rekao 9 dc folikul 20 mm. Hvala yasmine

----------


## BlaBla123

Pozdrav,
Preporucena mi je laparo -pitam se od cega su nastale priraslice ako uopce postoje ili nesto slicno.
(Godinu dana pokusavam zatrudnjeti. Ono sto znam i sto pratim godinama je candida.Uklonjen mi je polip 3mm "koji je mozda ometao zacece".)

Zanima me sta su vama rekli doktori nakon laporo a prije zahvata nisu nista vidjeli npr.ciste miome...

Podzrav,
l

----------


## jo1974

evo i mene ja sam naručena kod dr. str. u petrovoj radi zahvata na mom 1 jajovodu kojeg imam nakon dvije normalno zanjete trud. i jedne vanmaterične ,sada nikako nemogu zanjeti imala sam jadan hsg i jajovod je začepljen pa mi preostaje laparo. ili ivf,šta mislite o dr.strelec,i šta bih mogla očekivati,jednostavno neznam šta me čeka nadam se najboljemu pozz  :Saint:

----------


## jo1974

nema nikoga da nam odgovori sigurno večina je na GO  :Heart:

----------


## a72

Cure, mozda je bolje da probate postaviti pitanje na pdf-u potpomognuta oplodnja, tamo su cure vise u raznim postupcima pa vam mozda prije odgovore! Sretno!

----------


## BlaBla123

Bok,
Posto vec godinu dana nema nista od bebaca, dok mi je preporucio laparo. Prije tog radila hormone koji su ok, jedino kortizol visok. Brisevi Chlamidia itd ok, cak nema ni candide.Muz prije 1 mj radio varikocelu i sad ocekujemo da ce imat normozoosp bez tableta. E sad s svim tim idem doktoru da kaze dal ipak laporo za koji dan ili ce cekat jos mjesec.
ja 33.

----------


## BlaBla123

ustvari zaboravila sampostavit moje pitanje: da li mogu imat odnose izmedu briseva koji su ok i termina za laporo? jako mi je bitno ne zelim izgubit jednu sansu...

----------


## ivona30

Joj, neke ste me skroz oraspolozile a neke totalno deprimirale  :Smile: 
Mene operacija čeka ujutro u 8:30  :Sad:   moram priznat da mi je malo frka, malo?! frka mi je totalno!!! idem u privatnu kliniku ali svejedno, operacija je operacija...čepić ćeka kraj mene i nikako da stavim, gledam ja njega gleda on mene   :Laughing:   ok, totalno sam nekoncentrirana, iden, javin se kad sve to prodje da ohrabrim ostale cure...jooooooooooj

----------


## yasmina

bit će sve ok, don't wory!

ionako budeš spavala...sjećam se kak sam tonula u san...ležima na stolu i pričam s dr-om...sve se pretvara u maglu...slijedeće je da se budim iz magle,čujem glasove kao iz daljine,svi su mi mutni,počinjem kužiti o čemu sestre i dr govore,ali nikoga bistro ne vidim...

bila mi je muka nakon što sam se probudila i taj dan sam bila pospana i nikakva...drugi dan je već bilo bolje,mogla sam ustati iz kreveta iako polako i pažljivo...bila sam na bočovanju 4 tjedna..

držim ti fige da sve bude dobro  :Love:  
sretno  :Heart:

----------


## ivona30

Evo mene rodice moje doma  :D mislin došla san ja doma u četvrtak odma ali mi nije bilo baš zgodno pisat...
Sve je ispalo super, cista je bila 6cm i nešto i nije bila priljepljena za jajnik nego samo lagano naslonjena tako da mi je cili jajnik sačuvan, fala Bogu! Onda mi je moja fenomenalna Dr. odma napravila i nalaz prohodnosti jajovoda kontrastrom dok sam još bila uspavana, tako da bude sigurna da je sve ok, dakle ne samo kamera nego i kontrast. Vi koje ste isto prošle sve znate, a vi drage moje koje to tek čekate, nemate se čega bojat, sve ono šta je ružno i bolno traje jako kratko, a ako i boli malo više pitate injekciju voltarena i za 10 minuta je sve lakše. Narkozu sam dobila u venu i podnila je odlično, nisam povraćala, ma nije mi niti muka bila, e pa sad s obzirom da sam ja pušać na 5. može bit da mi je organizam toliko navikao na otrove da mu je narkoza bila 0   :Smile:  Oni su tili da ostanem još dan u bolnici ali sam ja tila odma ić kući jer u bolnici zaspat za mene je nemoguća misija, čak i pored apaurina od 5mg, otrovi otrovi   :Laughing:   šta se tiče dizanja iz kreveta, ja sam pokušala odma nakon 2 sata od operacije, došlo mi malo loše ali sam bome iz 3. puta nakon cca 3 sata sama išla na WC, i moram priznat kad sam to napravila da mi je bilo puno lakše, dok cura koja je bila do mene se nije tila dignit tri dana pa joj je bilo puno gore a i Dr. su šizili na nju. Uglavnom da zaključim, sve je to za izdržat i nije ništa strašno, samo budite hrabre i uporne! Punte uopće ne osjećam, samo što sam zadnja 3 dana pravo prase pa dušim na sve strane   :Laughing:   toliko sam se izdušila da sam izgubila onaj sram od MM da me slučajno ne bi čuo, sad se zajedno smijemo   :Razz:   dakle o laparo ništa toliko loše šta bi se pamtilo, danas je nedilja dakle nepunih tjedan dana i ja se svaki dan osjećam sve bolje, i vrime toliko brzo proleti da niste ni svjesni šta vam se dogodilo   :Love:  
sorry šta sam odužila ali sam tila da dobijete potpuni dojam, nadam se da sam barem malo olakšala ao ništa bar jednoj rodici   :Smile:

----------


## MMK

Pošto bih uskoro trebala na laparo i histero interesuje me, iz više izvora, koji dan ciklusa su vam rađeni ovi zahvati.
Zbog protokola ( državna bolnica) da se sa svim nalazima dođe na komisiju ( ginekološki tim koji odredi termin oper.) koja je samo četvrtkom  i da ja čekam M da bih slikala pluća, mislim da bi mi termin mogao biti između 10 dc. najranije i 15 dc. pa me to malo brine, je li tada kasno raditi zahvat ? Ciklusi 25-28, O 10-14 dc.
 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

> Pošto bih uskoro trebala na laparo i histero interesuje me, iz više izvora, koji dan ciklusa su vam rađeni ovi zahvati.
> Zbog protokola ( državna bolnica) da se sa svim nalazima dođe na komisiju ( ginekološki tim koji odredi termin oper.) koja je samo četvrtkom  i da ja čekam M da bih slikala pluća, mislim da bi mi termin mogao biti između 10 dc. najranije i 15 dc. pa me to malo brine, je li tada kasno raditi zahvat ? Ciklusi 25-28, O 10-14 dc.


Kad dodjes na komisiju, samo zamoli da ti operacija bude cim prije - ja sam imala komisiju u cetvrtak, u bolnicu primljena sutradan, tako da je sve obavljeno prije ovulacije  :Wink: 
ali, nije problem ni taj ciklus koristiti zastitu prije operacije - ipak je to samo jedan ciklus   :Kiss:  
Sretno!

----------


## MMK

> MMK prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pošto bih uskoro trebala na laparo i histero interesuje me, iz više izvora, koji dan ciklusa su vam rađeni ovi zahvati.
> Zbog protokola ( državna bolnica) da se sa svim nalazima dođe na komisiju ( ginekološki tim koji odredi termin oper.) koja je samo četvrtkom  i da ja čekam M da bih slikala pluća, mislim da bi mi termin mogao biti između 10 dc. najranije i 15 dc. pa me to malo brine, je li tada kasno raditi zahvat ? Ciklusi 25-28, O 10-14 dc.
> 
> 
> 
> Kad dodjes na komisiju, samo zamoli da ti operacija bude cim prije - ja sam imala komisiju u cetvrtak, u bolnicu primljena sutradan, tako da je sve obavljeno prije ovulacije 
> ...


Hvala draga   :Kiss:  , nismo koristili zaštitu ( samo prekinuti snošaj), dr. rekao nema O ovaj mjesec, ali ja ipak iz predostrožnosti ne bih slikala pluća. A taj ciklus kad bude zahvat svakako planiram zaštitu.

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MMK prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma to sa slikanjem pluca ide zacas, posebno na Otoci u popodnevnoj smjeni, to mozes dan-dva prije komisije  :Wink:

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej,evo ja i MM već više od 3 godine radimo na bebi ali ništa...Ja imam PCOS i nemam ovulaciju  :Crying or Very sad:  Kod MM sve u redu.  Pijem Dabrostone od 16.-25. dana ciklusa.Probali smo s klomifenima ali nijedan folikul se uopće nije razvio i sada mi je moja gin. rekla da je najbolje da se učini laporoskopija(drilling jajnika i odmah HSG) Sutra idem na dogovor kod gin.koji će mi to raditi.E, sad mene da li je vama koje ste to prošle pomoglo da zanesete??Meni je gin. rekla da se može u roku od 6 mj.i ranije :D   :D   :D Nadam se da bude tako i da mi napokon dobijemo svojeg malog   :Saint:  Puno hvala unaprijed!!!!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## ivona30

Vjerovatno odgovaram prekasno, ali nema veze, možda pmogne drugim curama...čuj kod mene je očito upalili, operirana lani u 9. mjesecu sada u 12. tjednu trudnoće  :Smile:  Samo budi uporna , s hormonima i svim šta ti kažu jer očito to pali ja sam imala ovulaciju otprilike svako 5 mjeseci.....u svakom slučaju SRETNO!   :Love:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo bila sam operirana 2.6., ali kod mene od ovulacije opet ništa...Dosta cista mi je ostavljeno...I sad sam opet na hormonima.Duphaston i Klomifen.Sad budem vidjela što se tiče Klomifena, prije operacije nisam reagirala na njega....ali možda se bude nešto sada promjenilo   :Wink:

----------


## žanaPO

Ja sam bila na klomifenu prije laparoskopije i razvijala se samo jedna folikula. Poslije laparoskopije sam također imala samo jednu folikulu, prvi ciklus rađena mi inseminacija, bezuspješno. Drugi ciklus preskočen, a treći s klomifenom, jedna folikula, ali sam ostala trudna. Kako mi se sporo razvijala i ta jedna folikula, gin. je rekao da mi je vjerovatno estrogen bio dobar. 
Nemoj gubiti nadu, sve će biti ok.
Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i puno sreće  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Maybe baby

Meni se pod klomifenom nije prije operacije razvio niti jedan folikul i plus toga morala sam i Dabrostone piti jer ja inače nemam ni M a kamoli ovulaciju... Ovaj mj. sam umjesto Dabrostona dobila Duphaston (ne znam koja je razlika)  :?  I od jučer sam na Klomifenu (5. -9. dan ciklusa) i sljedeći četvrtak idem na folikulometriju.Ja sam iz VŽ inače. I ako sad nebi opet uspjelo mislila sam ići za ZG.Jer u Vž-u nema baš gin. koji se bave neplodnošću...

----------


## žanaPO

Moj gin. se bavi neplodnošću, ali sam radila laparoskopiju u Osijeku. Trebao mi ju je radit dr. iz Zagreba, tj. Zaboka, ali nije. Ne znam zašto, nikad nisam pitala. Tako da me je operirao dr. iz Osijeka. Bilo je sve ok.

----------


## Maybe baby

Nadam se da budem u četvrtak ugledala NAPOKON barem jedan folikul.   :Smile:

----------


## Jim

Molim vas da li tko može li se raditi laparoskopija s obzirom na novi zakon, ima li to kakve veze???
Oprostite ako je glupo pitanje ali s obzirom da trenutačnop nema mpo postupaka da iskoristim ovo vrijeme dok čekam???  :Embarassed:

----------


## pujica

nema laparoskopija nikakve veze sa zakonom o mpo

----------


## nellyxy

Pozdrav,
koliko bi trebalo trajat ovo curkanje (sukrvica) nakon laparo i histero?
Zahvat je radjen 29.09. histero je bila samo dijagnosticka, laparo malo radna-skidanje priraslica i kromopertubacija.

----------


## kika83

Ja sam krvarila nakon šta sam došla sa intezivne u sobu i to dva, tri dana otprilike. Nakon toga prestalo  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure koliko treba proci vremena od  laparoskopije do prvoga  AIH ili do postupka  IVF??

koje pretrage se moraju napraviti prije lps.? i koji dc  se laparo radi??

----------


## MMK

> cure koliko treba proci vremena od  laparoskopije do prvoga  AIH ili do postupka  IVF??
> 
> koje pretrage se moraju napraviti prije lps.? i koji dc  se laparo radi??


Za AIH ili IVF ti ne znam tačno reći, ali ako se prirodno u T može nakon 1 ciklusa, onda možda može i potpomognuto. Vjerovatno zavisi jel laparo bude dijagnostička ili radna.

Od nalaza klasična preoperativna priprema KKS, rtg pluća, EKG, internista i anesteziolog - ja sam imala briseve stare par mjeseci tako da nisu tražili nove.

Mislim da je idealno da se laparo radi od 7-14 dc, čak šta više neposredno nakon M, meni je rađena 25 dc. jer sam tada dobila termin, vodili su računa samo da nemam M.

----------


## crvenkapica77

oprosti sto ovako pitam ali vidim ti u potpisu....ti si poslije laparo imala  vanmatericnu trudnocu??zar je moguce?

----------


## kika83

> cure koliko treba proci vremena od  laparoskopije do prvoga  AIH ili do postupka  IVF??
> 
> koje pretrage se moraju napraviti prije lps.? i koji dc  se laparo radi??


Ako je stimulirani postupak barem 3,4mj. Ja sam operirana u 5mj i dogovor za postupak je bio tek u 9mj. Ako je prirodni onda može i prije. Razgovaraj s ginekologom o tome, najbolje če ti reč s obzirom na tvoju dijagnozu.
Laparo ti se radi nakon mesntruacije, ja mislim da su meni radili 11 ili 12dc. Nesječam se točno. Ali tako nešto.

----------


## MMK

> oprosti sto ovako pitam ali vidim ti u potpisu....ti si poslije laparo imala  vanmatericnu trudnocu??zar je moguce?


Samo pitaj, da nakon što mi je u martu ove god. utvrđena apsolutna prohodnost jajovoda( laparoskopski) i odstranjena priraslica (poput polipa u maternici) histeroskopski, ja sam 3 mj. poslije toga imala vanmateričnu.
Kako i zašto svima ?? Kažu vjerovatno do peristaltike.
Šta tačno pd tim misle ne znam, vjerovatno da su se jajovodi slabo gibali, pa se plod nije spustio u maternicu.

----------


## nevena

cure imam jedno pitanje, kad se moze prirodno pokusati ostati T nakon LPSC, dali vec sljedeci ciklus ili nakon 2-3 ciklusa tek?

----------


## MMK

*nevena* meni kada je rađena laparoskopija rekli su nakon prve M.
sad ne znam ima li veze, jer je meni tada rađena dijagnostička laparo i radna histero ( kiretaža zbog priraslica).
Koliko sam skužila tebi će laparo biti radna ?

----------


## nevena

da, meni je lpsc bila radna.
thanks MMK, valjda onda mogu i ja nakon prve menge jer maternica nije dirana

----------


## zelena

> cure imam jedno pitanje, kad se moze prirodno pokusati ostati T nakon LPSC, dali vec sljedeci ciklus ili nakon 2-3 ciklusa tek?


Ja sam u istom ciklusu nakon lpsc ostala trudna (15-ak dana nakon zahvata)   :Grin:   :D

----------


## zelena

Zaboravih reći rađena je i lpsc i histeroskopija - obadvije radne.  :Smile:   i nakon točno 9 mjeseci stigao je D   :Wink:  .

----------


## zelena

Danas kao da nemam mozga   :Embarassed:   - to je valjda zbog viroze koju imam - ispravljam se -obadvije su dijagnostičke   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   sorry.

----------


## nevena

zelena pa to je nevjerojatno, ma genijalno  :D 
to jos nisam cula a da znas da sam se pitala. no ipak nisam iz straha probala. jer lpsc je bila radna

----------


## nevena

cure, nakon koliko ste dobila M nakon lpsc, jel vam kasnila?

----------


## MMK

> cure, nakon koliko ste dobila M nakon lpsc, jel vam kasnila?


Nakon 1. 28. dan, baš kako i treba ( dijagnostička)
Nakon 2. 38.dan ( radna) ali bila je vanmaterična pa su rekli da je do 40  dana sve ok.

----------


## nevena

hvala MMK, jer meni je vec 32. pa ne dolazi a lpsc je bila isto radna ali nije vanmatericna. a inace mi je uvijek ciklus 28 dana

----------


## Glossy

Zna li netko koliko dugo se treba čuvati nakon laparoskopije odnosno kad mogu početi s vježbanjem i sl.??? :?

----------


## kika83

> cure, nakon koliko ste dobila M nakon lpsc, jel vam kasnila?


Meni je došla 39dc

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeli dijagnosticki laparo   ako se samo zeli nesto vidjeti,jelsu li jajovodi prohodni ili ne?
   a  operat.  laparo ako se uklanjaju  ciste ,polipi itd???  i   koju je lakse podnijeti  i kako se koja radi?
hvala

----------


## MMK

*crvenkapice* da, a naravno da je lakše podnijeti dijagnostičku.
Ja sam imala obe ( dg., i onu nakon vanmaterične) 4-5 sati nakon obe sam hodala po bolničkoj sobi, 10-ak dana poslije imala sexualne odnose ( s prezervativom).
Ja sam sebi nakon obje uključila laktogin tablete, mislim da nisu na odmet zbog flore i candide.
Bila na bolovanju nakon dg. lpsc 2 sedmice od izlaska iz bolnice ( ležala 2 dana nakon zahvata u bolnici), a nakon radne 3 odmarala ( 5 dana u bolnici, ali zato što sam dobila neku temperaturu). Teorijski mogla sam i ranije na posao, ali bolje je ovako.
Ako ti padne na pamet još neka gradacija, kaži.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znaci   ako  ides na laparo  dijag.   za pregled jajovoda i ostalog....svejedno ostajes    5 dana u bol.   dan prije dođes   i poslije oper. jos  2 dan   jel tako?   kad se probudis boli li? 
i  jel  mozes normalno na wc ili imas  onaj  kateter?  ......ko zna mozda  budem morala   na laparo pa me sve zanima..... :Heart:

----------


## MMK

Moraš uzeti u obzir da ja pišem iz Sarajeva, ali mislim da je to različito od bolnice do bolnice, bez obzira na državu.
A za dg. laparo ( ležala 3 dana) ,legla u bolnicu u 
-* utorak*, ručak supa, dalje samo sok i voda, uveče klistir ( ja se pribojavala, ali nije strašno) i  depilacija, ako nisi kod kuće odradila totalku.
- *srijeda* ujutro kateter ( to mi je gori dio ), a zatim zahvat, poslije zahvata par sati kada anestezija popusti sestre te podstaknu i pomognu ti da ustaneš i teorijski čim se možeš kretati i otići do toaleta mogu ti izvaditi kateter.
Vezano za kateter njima je bitno da vide da ti ( odmah nakon op. rade bubrezi tj. da npr. 2 boce infuzije koje si primila si i izmokrila, što znači da bubrezi rade i mokraćni mjehur i kanali su ok. ( jer sve je to ublizu unutra).
*- četvrtak* poslije vizite daju dozvolu za popiti čaj i vjerovatno supu za ručak. Preporučuju laganu šetnju hodnikom, žvake za žvakanje, jer podstiču crijeva na rad, a uspostava probave im je jako bitna, nekad znaju stetoskopom poslušati stomak tj. crijeva jel krče.
*- petak* kući, pa 2 sedmice bolovanja, brzo sam počela kuhati, ostalo baš i ne i pazila da ne dižem teško.

----------


## MMK

Pitala si za bol, mene nije bolilo, izuzev kada kihnem ili se jako nasmijem, i krevet nisam držala spušten do kraja, nego onako u poluležećem položaju, jer je jednostavnije ustati.

----------


## štrumfeta

u petrovoj kod laparoskopije (operativne) nitko nema kateter, barem koliko sam ja vidjela. nisam imala ja, niti žena koja je pored mene ležala. ali ove koje su bile na laparotomiji jesu (one su imale i puno veći rez na trbuhu, kompliciraniji je zahvat, no).
tamo: 1. dan dođeš (klistiraju te - jbg.), 2. dan te operiraju (lijepo te zdrogiraju i zaspiš i ne znaš što ti rade, a kad se probudiš - sretan si jer je gotovo), 3. dan ideš kući. 
ovo 5 dana bolnice je pro forma (vjerojatno nije tako u svim bolnicama, ja znam samo tu gdje sam bila), tj. oni te zaista vode kao da si 5 dana tamo, ti se prijaviš, ali dođeš dva dana kasnije.
nije ugodno, ali nije ni pregrozno. izbrišeš iz pamćenja ubrzo.

----------


## MMK

Došlo je do zabune, 5 dana nakon laparo tj. laparo u srijedu, kući ponedjeljak je kada je u pitanju bila vanmaterična T i malo temperature ( na psihološkom osnovu) poslije. A inače 3 dana, ja.

----------


## delfin

Cure,za sve vas koje ste prošle laparo imama jedno pitanje. Imala sam laparoskopiju u veljači, odstranjene su mi fimbrije na oba jajovoda. Jajjovodi su prohodni, ali bez fimbrija. Savjet je bio - pokušati ostvariti trudnoću nekoliko mjeseci, ako ne uspije javiti se u neku od mpo klinika. Kako nam da sada nije uspjelo, mi smo se odlučili ua ivf na jesen. Mene zanima da li je koja od vas čula za prirodno začeće s takvim jajovodima?

----------


## Tinica

Imala sam laparoskopiju prije tjedan i pola i odstranjena su mi oba jajovoda.
Zanima me kad ste vi cure nakon laparoskopije imale odnos?
Ja se već sad osjećam kao da nisam ni bila na operaciji  :Smile:

----------


## krojachica

Evo malo podižem temu, i ja ću morati na laparoskopiju. Najvjerojatnije imam
hydrosalpinx na lijevom jajovodu. Molila bih preporuke za kliniku.
Da li znate u kojoj privatnoj klinici u Zg se to može
raditi i koliko se čeka na red u bolnicama?

----------


## snupi

za Petrovu i po 3 mjeseca, ne znam tko od privatnika ima aparaturu, probaj nazbati vili,ivf i betu plus. Ja sam lani bila na laparu, rekla je dr Dmitrovic da nemaju aparaturu , ali mozda su je u međuvremenu nabavili!

----------


## Zuska

Ja sam bila u Vinogradskoj i bila sam više nego zadovoljna.

----------


## krojachica

> Ja sam bila u Vinogradskoj i bila sam više nego zadovoljna.


Koliko si čekala od naruđbe i kako si se naručila?

*snupi* a gdje si ti radila laparo?

----------


## snupi

ja sam  radila laparo u Petrovoj- laparirao me dr strelec!

----------


## Zuska

> Koliko si čekala od naruđbe i kako si se naručila?
> 
> *snupi* a gdje si ti radila laparo?


Joj, to je bio prije 3 godine, stvarno se ne sjećam, možda oko 2 mjeseca..ili manje...Malo prije toga sam skidala i jedan polip tamo pa mi se to oko naručivanja i čekanja pomiješalo.

----------


## snupi

u petrovoj!

----------


## fitnessgirl

glinu?? Pojasniiii  :Smile: )))

----------

